# Azonic Techlite carbon clincher



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone here has experience or used this wheelset,,pretty reasonable price ($1079) and within my budget as well,I greatly appreciate if anyone wants to share,,thanks








Azonic Techlite Carbon Clincher Road Wheelset at Price Point


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't have any experience with them. They're O'Neil's cycling parts division, but seem very much focused on off-road/ somewhere I couldn't wear my Fred-white Assos shorts.

They're not advertising these on their website, so it seems they're a failed attempt to get into the road market. Given what they look like, my guess is they're Asian built and rebadged.

Nothing wrong with that, but at that price you might want to check out Easton EC90s on eBay. Here's a used set going, going...
2011 Easton EC90SL Carbon Clincher 700c Road Bicycle Wheelset Campagnolo | eBay


----------



## mrwayhigh (Feb 3, 2011)

Having recently purchased a pair of the carbon clinchers, I come away from the experience as not very satisfied. They were my first set of carbon wheels so admittedly my experience was / is limited. I've been riding on Mavic Ksyrium SL's and R-Sys SL's for over two years and they have been flawless. Also own their Ksyrium Elites and a pair of Shimano RS10's, that is my road wheel experience. Having said that, I'll list a few pros and cons:
Pros: Made of carbon 
Very lightweight, about 1375 grams for the set

Cons: Felt very flimsy overall
Rear wheel has required (3) truings so far!
Crosswinds were downright scary, and these are only 38mm
When purchased they come with new Shimano 11sp freehub body, requiring
the buyer to purchase an additional freehub for use with SRAM etc etc

Maybe it's just me but it was also very difficult to install Conti tires, this was in stark contrast to all of the above wheels which offered a much easier installation.

Lastly, after calling the company (4) times, I was still not able to complete the transaction for their unlimited 2 year warranty. For some reason their website would not process the $99 and neither could anyone that answered the phone. I finally said screw it and gave up on the additional warranty. 

This is all besides the other problems they seem to be having with substandard machining of their aluminum clincher wheels......

As "Gordy748" said, I would HIGHLY recommend a prospective buyer look elsewhere and at other options. Would NOT recommend these wheels.


----------



## Team Ricky DH (Nov 14, 2012)

I would highly recommend looking elsewhere. I am finally about to finish with this company forever. As a background, this is a novatec hub laced up to generic, no name carbon rim. They are paired with a set of rim specific brakes. The claims to reliability on the website were very bold, but this couldn't be further from the truth. 

front rim overheated after mild descent with disasterous results. Brakes were alternated between to allow for heat dissipation, I even pulled off on side of road every minute to let them cool down. Suffice to say, they were totally babied to the point of ridiculousness. Nevertheless, a few minutes into the descent, a sickening shaking from the front end alerted me that something was awry. Shortly thereafter a gunshot blast of the scorched tube exploding shot the tire right off the bead, sending me quickly into the dirt on the side of the road. Thankfully, I was being ridiculously cautious, or I wouldnt be writing this post here today. After contacting Techlite, I was assured that it was the tire I was using, the schwalbe durano 23, that was not interacting with the bead well,

I bought a set of Conti 4000s 25c. After a few rides exercising similar caution (alternating between front and back, then no brakes at all, repeat, pull over after less than a mile for cool down), the same ominous front end shake alerted me that I was about to go down. Sure enough, the conti 4000s blew right off, sending me again into the shoulder. Thankfully, no personal damage, but the rim sustained a chip in the exiting of the road. 

I sent them back to techlite completely spooked about the quality of the wheel given its complete lack of performance under mild duress. By the way, they also speed wobbled like crazy and performed terribly when being braked. I was quoted 3 different tG temps, and told that this was a great wheelset and reminded that some wheelsets out there (presumably those that dont explode) cost 5k instead of the two months rent I had spent. I had to beg and cajole to get them to step up and send me two sets of alloy clinchers (they were originally only going to send me one!). I'm still $400 bucks in the hole, and pretty irate. I was told I could purchase a 3rd set at mfg cost, which was quoted to me as the cost which I could buy the wheel from CRC. Apparently you need to spend 5k to get customer service these days.

Halfassed entry into the road market, the rep is gone, and the rep who stepped forward to take over this mess is unrepentent "people love our wheels."

Novatec hubs were ok, if you bought these wheels, I would recommend demanding two sets of alloy clinchers and returning these before you get hurt. if they dont step up to the plate, throw the rim away and lace these to some hed belgiums. 

I feel grateful to have survived my 3 months on these wheels, and will be forever suspect of these too good to be true deals on unproven products. lesson learned.


----------

